# NSW: sydney south head, THE GOOD THE BAD and THE UGLY



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Well i'll take THE GOOD on this one, I'm pretty sure Simon will take THE BAD and Dave and Juan can fight it out for who gets UGLY.

Met up with Simon, Dave (73) and Juan at 4 am at Watsons bay to get some livies.
Within 30 mins we had amassed our own private school of yakas, although i must confess we had little to do with it.
There was a guy on the wharf who had been catching them since 2 am and all his tanks were full.
On seeing our pathetic attempts, he through his line back in and started filling my bait tube. He also decided he had far too many and gave us at least a dozen of his. (i did catch some).

I tied the bait tube to the wharf and we set off to launch the yaks. We then paddled past the wharf and picked up our little friends on the way.

Things were looking good.

We paddled round to south head, where we would set a course for the Colours. Unfortunately the GPS had other plans and we had no idea where to go.
We prepped our gear, dropped some lives and waited for it to get light, hoping that we would see a collection of boats showing us the way.

















We trolled around a bit while we waited and i think Jaun picked up a Bonnie.
As the light came up we could see a bunch of boats in the distance, so whilst Dave had his head down, Simon and I snuck off in that direction 









When we arrived there was quite a bit of activity and i could see several people on fish.
They were all using jigs, but damn it, these livies take a lot of work and i wasn't dragging them around for nothing, so i persevered.









Then THE GOOD happened and i was on  
For once i had a large fish on the right rod and i was in deep water. It was 30 m deep and my livie was near the bottom, so the first bit of the fight was pretty full on.
Once i got him mid water i was happy to take my time and let him take runs but not to the bottom 

The bigger the fish, the easier the tail grab and as soon as i had him on board, i new my previous PB had just been smashed.









That was it for me, but what else did i need, i was a very happy camper.
Simons GPS had us at 14 kms when we got back to the launch.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

As Kerrie said, the GPS was not playing fair this morning. It wasn't its fault...obviously I had stuffed something up last night when I put in the coordinates. I was getting more and more frustrated by the minute, as I was looking and searching on the screen for the waypoints I had put in last night. I ended up not fishing for about 20 minutes, while solely concentrating on getting these coordinates figured out. 
Kerrie paddled over and told me there were a hellof a lot of boats about 500-600mts ahead of us. So I put the GPS back in its mount, figuring that we were not far off the point anyhow, and started paddling. Looking at all the boats ahead of me, I thought of that Boxing Day at Longie when the GWS showed up amongst our most intrepid members. I laughed at the fact that while looking at the boats and how easy they were jigging for the kings, I could do the same thing by placing my legs over the side as I always do, as my Shark Shield is always to the right of me, securely attached to the kayak near my legs. I looked down smiling to where the SS SHOULD have been!!!! Yes....the velcro had come undone, I had not secured it to my leash and the right side of the kayak was void of any shark shield. Down...down...down....down....into 33 metres of water.....   
Expensive day today...although very happy Keza got a PB. Maybe my SS at the bottom of the ocean scared off any potential shark that COULD have come amongst the kingies JUST when it happened to take Keza's livebait :lol: 
Oh well.....s%$#@ happens!
Great day was had by all and I christened my Nitro Viper with a nice little Mack Tuna.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Well done gents sounds like the south side was the go this weekend.
David


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Keza . love the photos and nice King mate well done Champion


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

what a horse. top stuff kerry. awesome pics aswell


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

Top two photos are magic 8)

Great fish too mate


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

That's a beauty Kerry.

Simon, Simon, Simon...


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Those first couple of photos are magnificent. who cares about fish when you can take photos like that


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

sbd said:


> That's a beauty Kerry.
> 
> Simon, Simon, Simon...


I know...I know...I know...


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Gee Simon I would have been using more of those nasty smilies faces having to describe the loss of your SS.

Bad Luck, I think it will make me add a step to my check list next time out.

Oh Yeah, great fish Kerry!


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice one fellas !!! Cant believe they are jigging em up in the harbour !!


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Kerry, those pictures are pretty, but look at that brute of a fish! Great work landing that!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

wopfish said:


> Nice one fellas !!! Cant believe they are jigging em up in the harbour !!


the area is about a K out from the light houses near Dover Heights and at 30 m it's not bad for jigging.
I read a report from the day before that said all their fish came from the jig and none from the livies :shock: 
With all those boats (about 10) and everyone jigging, it felt like we were at the Peak.


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Great fish Kerry very healthy by the looks of it kingie for diner i think.

Cheers Micka


----------



## JazzaMagoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Awesome photos and a great fish to go with.

What camera were ya using??


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Terrific fish Keza - congratulations on your new pb. Simon, thanks for sharing that valuable lesson on velcro - shame it had to be such an expensive item.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

JazzaMagoo said:


> What camera were ya using??


I use a canon 5DmkII in a housing.
It's big and i had to make holder for it on the kayak. (that was last christmas's project)


----------



## JazzaMagoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Ahhhh say no more . . . absolutely awesome camera. I do a bit of photography myself and I am hoping to pick one of those up sometime this year.

I have pondered taking my dslr out on the yak. Do you keep it in an u/w housing or do something else to ensure your investment doesnt drown?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

it is in an Aquatech housing.
http://www.aquatech.net/c--63--sporthousings.aspx

i have taken out a 1DsMKIII but that was way to big and heavy. The 5D is quite manageable and you can still fit a 90cm kingfish down the side of it


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Kerry a nice kingie, and as the others have said those morning silhouette pictures are superb mate.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm surprised that big fat strong kingie didnt pull little skinny puny Keza overboard.......nice work Kingie man..

and bad luck on the momentary brain lapse Simon... SharkShields are overrated anyway :shock: :? ;-)


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

El Grande Keza,
Makes up for that cheeky fish at Middle Head.
Sorry to hear about the SS Simon. Losing or destroying gear seems to be inevitable with a kayak.


----------



## Hiawatha (Nov 3, 2009)

Well done Keza. Nice fish from a yak. We were one of the many boats that turned up. My mate couldn't believe you guys were out there. We often lost sight of you in the troughs of that swell.

We boated a 90 at the Quarantine head wave buoy after we saw you.

Simon, good catching up with you out there at the 'Colours boat and kayak park'. Of all the places to bump into an old acquaintance I never thought it would be 500 odd metres off South Head. Better replace that shark shield pronto I should imagine you'd have some serious karma issues when it comes to sharks.
Have to catch up and go for a fish. Will PM you.

Dave


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

ball tearer king keza! hope that makes up 4 the average season u were saying you've had at cloey.
could the colours be the new 'local' ?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

karnage said:


> could the colours be the new 'local' ?


i would defintely say it is worth a return visit soon 

now i can focus on the metre model


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Well done on a new PB kingy Kerry. Nice pics too. It must be nice to have fishing grounds so close...


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Without sounding like Louis Armstrong and blowing our own trumpet, dare I say we were the first kayakers from AKFF to have fished the Colours? :lol: :lol: 
Not laughing too much.....frigging shark shield...mumble...grumble...f%$#....bloody hell.....mumble....
Momentary brain snap indeed....!! Too busy working out co-ordinates on the GPS, while I probably was on the grounds while searching for it. Now I have them all locked into the GPS for next time....
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

simond11 said:


> Without sounding like Louis Armstrong and blowing our own trumpet, dare I say we were the first kayakers from AKFF to have fished the Colours? :lol: :lol:


Maybe second? We didn't do as well as Kerry that time though... viewtopic.php?f=17&t=12273&p=131802


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

I knew it! Of course SBD would have been there before!! :shock: 
Well, no wonder you are one of the prolific ones on this forum. Ok, so you get to plant the flag :lol: 
Although a bit of a trek, I reckon as a spot it is fantastic. Not too far, very deep water, structure and everything required to entice the kingies to reside in the area. I wonder whether closer to the rocks, whether yakkas could be found. Then the issue of dragging the torpedo tubes around with us from Watsons Bay would be eliminated.
It certainly needs to be investigated further, me thinks!
Cheers
Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Friday or Saturday Simon?

How's the replacement SS looking, or have you blown the budget on a suite of Nitros?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

how long does a bridled bonnie survive ?
i think that may entice one of the big boys.

Friday could be the go


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

sbd said:


> Friday or Saturday Simon?
> 
> How's the replacement SS looking, or have you blown the budget on a suite of Nitros?


Ha ha...yes well, the budget has well and truly blown for this year! Nitro rods, SS, terminal tackle...makes the Government Treasury lookk like a bunch of amateurs!
Unfortunately I am leaving for London tomorrow....back on Wednesday. Good luck with it all. Let me know..well...actually no...don't tell me, 'cos I know already what the results will be...
Cheers


----------

